# Come sit over here in the shade.



## yuechu

大家好！

Let's say it's really hot outside, and someone is sitting in the sun. How could you invite the person to sit in the shade in Chinese?
(Would you use either of these words, for example? 背阴处,阴凉处 Is one more common than the other in spoken Chinese?)

Thanks!


----------



## T.D

Well, 背阴处 and 阴凉处 is technically correct, but we don't really say xxx处 in casual conversations, it's a little bit too formal. （unless the place is actually named xxx处）

I would probably say 过来躲躲太阳吧。 or simply 过来吧，这里凉快。


----------



## SuperXW

Agree with T.D.
坐到阴凉处来呀 sounds ok to me.
or 做到阴凉的地方来啊


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, T.D and SuperXW, for your suggestions!


----------



## yuechu

T.D said:


> I would probably say 过来躲躲太阳吧。


Oh, just a question about this one. Would you pronounce 躲躲 as duo2duo3 or duo3duo1?


----------



## Melanie Xu

yuechu said:


> Oh, just a question about this one. Would you pronounce 躲躲 as duo2duo3 or duo3duo1?


It should be duo2duo3.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks again!  I guess I was thinking of 好好的 (where the second repeated character's tone changes to the first tone)


----------



## T.D

http://118.122.184.49:90/kjqk/sczyjsxyxb/sczy2002/0204pdf/020409.pdf

Quote:
本文着重讨论这些重叠词语 在《词典》中的读音问题。 AA式词语共354个，其中除重叠式名词(如爸 爸、娘娘等)的第二音节《词典》标注为轻声外，*重叠式量词、动词、形容词、象声词的第二音节《词典》 的标注为原调*。

I believe 重叠词语 are mostly used in spoken contexts, where slight differences in pronunciation are usually acceptable or hardly noticed.


----------



## yuechu

Wow, that's a really neat article. Thanks, T.D! Are most of those words commonly used in speech? (are some of them literary too?)


----------



## T.D

I suppose so.


----------



## stephenlearner

来阴凉地坐坐 is what I'd say. I used to live in the contryside. It was very hot in the summer. So you often heard people say 来树荫下坐坐 or 来阴凉地坐坐。Nowadays we live in the city where I very rarely hear people around me say it, because we often stay inside, enjoying the cold air from air conditioners.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your suggestions, Stephenlearner!
Just a question: is 地 pronounced de dì here?


----------



## stephenlearner

Yes, 地 is the fourth tone. Actually, I always say 阴凉地儿 in this context, because I'm from the northern China.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I like the 北方 accent, so that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## T.D

yuechu said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, Stephenlearner!
> Just a question: is 地 pronounced de dì here?


地 in 阴凉地 means 'place', so di4


----------



## SimonTsai

I guess that I would make it a question and say, '那, 你要不要來這裏? 這裏有蔭.'


----------

